# Its Another Webley!



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Arrived this week. A Webley RIC No.2 in .320cf. There were no solid frames made for Webley after 1897, but plenty of parts were around. This example may have been assembled around that time or perhaps after the turn of the 20th century. The flutes in the cylinder were a change from the earlier 1870-80's plain/smooth ones. I bought this one from a fellow in PA who bought it at a pawn shop in FL and now its in WV. What a journey this little gun has had!


----------

